# Lens Hood Issue



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Tamron AF 17-50mm Wide Angle lens for my EOS 50D. It came with a lens hood. When I take a lot of pictures with the lens hood on, I have a black section in the corner. Why is that? Have a look at the linked picture for an example.

http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/9276/img3186h.jpg


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2011)

most probably that's not the correct hood for that lens. that happened to me when i got the wrong hood (petal type) for my 18-55 as well.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 20, 2011)

jnskyliner34 said:


> most probably that's not the correct hood for that lens. that happened to me when i got the wrong hood (petal type) for my 18-55 as well.



So it's possible Tamron shipped it with the wrong lens hood?


----------



## Rit (Feb 20, 2011)

Can you see the hood through the viewer?


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 20, 2011)

I also suspected the hood.  The other factor is that with short focal lengths, it's much easier to get your trigger hand in the way, especially with gloves in Winter.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 20, 2011)

Rit said:


> Can you see the hood through the viewer?



No I can't. Even when I use Live View mode I can't see it on the display either. It's only after the picture is taken that I see it.



Nanobyte said:


> I also suspected the hood.  The other factor is that with short focal lengths, it's much easier to get your trigger hand in the way, especially with gloves in Winter.



This is not a short lens, and my trigger finger is pretty far away from the edge of the lens, as well as my other hand, as I always have my other hand on the lens itself holding the camera steady.

I'm thinking it may have something to do with where the source of light is when I take a picture. I'm going to have to play around with it and see.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2011)

oh. are you shooting with a filter? that can be the cause.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 21, 2011)

jnskyliner34 said:


> oh. are you shooting with a filter? that can be the cause.



Nope. No filter.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2011)

bloody hell that is odd. why don't you email Tamron about it.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 21, 2011)

What is so odd is that the effect is only down one side and that the effect does not occur when the hood is removed.  You would expect the effect to have symmetry per the hood if that is the issue.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nanobyte said:


> What is so odd is that the effect is only down one side and that the effect does not occur when the hood is removed.  You would expect the effect to have symmetry per the hood if that is the issue.



I think it's a lighting issue, because I don't have the issue all the time. I always shoot with the lens hood on and don't always have the issue.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 24, 2011)

I have that issue when I use a flash with the lens hood on, but not without a lens hood.  I think we will need to meet up again so we can troubleshoot it in person!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Feb 25, 2011)

[-0MEGA-];1600061 said:
			
		

> I think we will need to meet up so we can troubleshoot it in person!



No! You may be a creepy pedo


----------



## sunnysid3up (Mar 3, 2011)

some hoods that are too big would cause vignetting. I think thats what you may be getting?


----------

